# Update to a poll: Regarding v.1



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I am happy with version 1.

I would like a software update or a firmware fix. But I can't see me spending $$ for v.2; when all I use v.1 for is _reading_. I never go on the web or any of the experimental stuff (never used now now which is gone gone). I do use and love Whispernet. The only changes I would like are folders and other auto page turn options to slow the 9 seconds down OTHER than increasing the font size which can (I believe) be corrected in v.1.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

It would also depend upon cost and trade-in options, if any.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

This is true:  Say there are no trade-ins allowed and the $ remains at $359.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I want to wait and see what feature are going to be on the K v.2.
Right now it seems to me that amazon is keep a tight lid on what the new kindle is going to look like and when it will be it be sold.

I am happy with the kindle I have right now, but I would like a better way to org. my home page (folder, tags, better show and hide options etc.).

To me it a wait and see game right now.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I plan on using my current Kindle as long as it is still functional.  When it breaks, I'm sure I'll get a new one - most likely the latest consumer version available.  I'm not planning to upgrade just to have the newest one.  It would take some pretty fancy new features to get me to do that.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

jah:  In reading other posts.  Most believe that folders can be a fix to v.1.  Hopefully that won't be too long if the powers that be over at Amazon are listening to the masses.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I plan on using my current Kindle as long as it is still functional. When it breaks, I'm sure I'll get a new one - most likely the latest consumer version available. I'm not planning to upgrade just to have the newest one. It would take some pretty fancy new features to get me to do that.


Ditto


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I voted that i wouldnt buy V2 cause this one does all i need it to do and for that kind of money it wouldnt be worth it to me to upgrade for a few minor features.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

it depends on the features and how the student textbook version is


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm still waiting on V1! but, if V2 were to have some great improvements, I'd give V1 to my wife and take V2. She doesn't much care for electronics, won't use a MP3 player, uses the computer for email, recipes, solitaire and Boggle only. She'd be happy with it for reading.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

If version 2 is bigger than V1 (like the pictures seem to show - if they are real), I won't buy it. I like the current paperback size. Even an inch or two longer would make it harder to handle.

Steve


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I use my kindle V1 for reading - I cannot imagine anything that would make me want to purchase another version, unless I had someone who would buy this one for the same price and I would not be out any pesos.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I voted to keep version 1. I don't need folders, I only use my Kindle for reading so Version 1 has all the features I need.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The only thing I am worried about is that if something goes wrong with my current model down the road and I need a replacement, "if" that is the new model, it won't fit in my covers. Other than that, I like it the way it is just fine. Give me folders, or at least put the samples in a seperate folder automatically, and I am happy.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> If version 2 is bigger than V1 (like the pictures seem to show - if they are real), I won't buy it. I like the current paperback size. Even an inch or two longer would make it harder to handle.


I agree: I wouldn't want the size to alter at all.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

It would really depend on the features. And I would try to sell  give up for adopton my current Kindle (sorry Isabella) on ebay.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am also still waiting for my v.1 Kindle-to-be to arrive. My DH and I discussed this before he had me purchase the Kindle at the end of November for my Christmas present. (It was not a surprise as he knows I have very strong preferences, especially when it comes to electronics. Also it meant that I could buy books in advance, etc.) We both felt that the features of the v.1 Kindle outweighed the current competition and that we would both be happy with it. If v.2 has "must have" features, then we will become a two Kindle family, DH with v.1  , earlier than later as we plan to share the Kindle as long as possible.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> jah: In reading other posts. Most believe that folders can be a fix to v.1. Hopefully that won't be too long if the powers that be over at Amazon are listening to the masses.


I hope so, we shall see what happens


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Annalog:

If it is any consolation; the K will be *worth the wait*. I went to an 80th today; a cousin of mine was there and I showed her my Kindle (her mother told me she's been dying to see it to compare it to her Sony). She is now *returning* her Sony and putting herself on the waiting list for Kindle if she doesn't ebay it instead. She said the whispernet is so worth the switch. She hates having to do everything via computer and USB.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> If version 2 is bigger than V1 (like the pictures seem to show - if they are real), I won't buy it. I like the current paperback size. Even an inch or two longer would make it harder to handle.
> 
> Steve


They are supposed to come out with two versions: 1. regular K2 2. textbook K2 (supposedly larger as it is targeted towards students and must accommodate graphs and so forth)


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I like  a "whatever" to be good at what it's supposed to do. I don't play MP3s on my phone, I don't text message or take photos - give me a phone that is just a GOOD phone. I don't play MP3s on my Kindle, don't want to do anything but read on my Kindle. PLEASE, oh please don't start loading it up with "features" to justify a new version. It's great at what it does, why fix what ain't broken? (Although, folders would be a great feature    )


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

FearNot said:


> I like a "whatever" to be good at what it's supposed to do. I don't play MP3s on my phone, I don't text message or take photos - give me a phone that is just a GOOD phone. I don't play MP3s on my Kindle, don't want to do anything but read on my Kindle. PLEASE, oh please don't start loading it up with "features" to justify a new version. It's great at what it does, why fix what ain't broken? (Although, folders would be a great feature  )


I can't agree more. My iPod is what I play MP3s on. I have absolutely no desire to play them on my BlackBerry or on my Kindle (when I finally get it). I prefer to have devices that are tailor made for their function rather than one device that does everything but does it lousy.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I would like the page buttons to be smaller but not enough to run out and buy a v2 if theat were an updated feature. I wouldn't buy v2 unless something happened with my v1.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Geez, I've only had Little Gertie for five months and I'm still discovering things about her.  No V.2 for me.  I'm not one to go for all the latest upgrades to my gadgets.  I use them until they die and then I'll get the new version.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Annalog:
> 
> If it is any consolation; the K will be *worth the wait*. I went to an 80th today; a cousin of mine was there and I showed her my Kindle (her mother told me she's been dying to see it to compare it to her Sony). She is now *returning* her Sony and putting herself on the waiting list for Kindle if she doesn't ebay it instead. She said the whispernet is so worth the switch. She hates having to do everything via computer and USB.


Thanks. I am sure it will be worth the wait. The important features to me (Kindle vs Sony):

Ability to add notes as well as highlight
Ability to search (including notes and built-in dictionary)
SD card and user replaceable battery
Ability to change built-in dictionary
Whispernet
Whispernet is last on the list as I don't mind using computer and USB but at home I am currently limited to dial-up. SD card was more important and one of the primary reasons I requested the Zen by Creative last year instead when I was asked if I wanted an iPod. I recently became even more glad of my choice of Zen as our local library has started to offer downloadable audio books using DRM with an expiration date that is supported by the Zen I have but is not currently supported by iPod or Zune.
Anna


----------



## noblesrus (Oct 29, 2008)

I do plan on adding another Kindle to the family sometime this year....DH has started looking at mine and has been hinting that he would like one of his own. I will wait until the new one comes out and if I like it then I will get one if not I will be a used one.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

since the new one (according to leaked photos) does NOT have a SD card slot or a replaceable battery, and is bigger, I am thanking my lucky stars I was able to get the v1.  I don't like the buttons on the new one either.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

As long as the Kindle I have now works and is supported by Amazon, I wont be upgrading.  I just got it in November and just can't justify buying a new one already.  

If I can drive a 10 year old car, I can hang onto my Kindle for a while longer.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll probably get the 3rd or 4th gen, right around the time my wife graduates (~2 years), and give my current one to her.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree, anything that is paid for works for me, car, Kindle, furniture...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think that it will be a little while before I upgrade the Kindle. K2 would have to have some pretty spectacular features on it to get me to upgrade. I have no idea what those features are but they would need to be pretty spiffy.

My other problems is that my fiance does not read a lot so I do not have the option of passing on the K1 so I can buy a K2. If only one of my parents were interested in the Kindle. Dad likes hard cover books and would prefer a larger reading screen. He probably will be happy when the student textbook version comes out. Mom didn't seem to care one way or the other.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

If the new version is a different size, it will take all of the accessory vendors time to adjust their products to fit. Can you imagine having undressed Kindle


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

if that new kindle is as feared. the "audience" it is aimed toward must not be V.1 users. this is OK with me.

Sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I will buy another version eventually, but not until Eleanor passes away or no longer does what I need her to do.  That's my rule for any upgrade.  I never upgrade for upgrading's sake whether it be hardware or software.

Betsy


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll keep v1 as long as it works.  I'd like folders, but they aren't a must.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Ive got to many books for folders to do me much good. Might actually make alot of stuff harder to find. Im starting to think that tags might actually work better but thats a software thing that they could upgrade V1 with.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Like I've said from day one: I don't want K to fly or do the dishes. I am content. I have an MP3 player. I have a computer (2 actually). I will use those items for their _intended_ purpose...*As I will use Kindle for its intended purpose: READING.*

Folders would be nice
Auto page turn time interval increase would be nice

But neither are worth upgrading for. If they can be added to v.1 via software/firmware fix then fine; if not, fine as well. It's V.1 for me until it dies.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

To be perfectly honest if the new version of the Kindle did the dishes, I might buy it. 

As it stands, my Kindle works. I see no reason (not even folders!) to upgrade to a new one until mine is irreparable.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

FearNot said:


> I like a "whatever" to be good at what it's supposed to do. I don't play MP3s on my phone, I don't text message or take photos - give me a phone that is just a GOOD phone. I don't play MP3s on my Kindle, don't want to do anything but read on my Kindle. PLEASE, oh please don't start loading it up with "features" to justify a new version. It's great at what it does, why fix what ain't broken? (Although, folders would be a great feature  )


DITTO DITTO DITTO


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

sjc said:


> Like I've said from day one: I don't want K to fly or do the dishes. I am content. I have an MP3 player. I have a computer (2 actually). I will use those items for their _intended_ purpose...*As I will use Kindle for its intended purpose: READING.*
> 
> Folders would be nice
> Auto page turn time interval increase would be nice
> ...


Could it at least mow the grass?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

FearNot said:


> I like a "whatever" to be good at what it's supposed to do. I don't play MP3s on my phone, I don't text message or take photos - give me a phone that is just a GOOD phone.


My phone actually takes better photos than my camera, works really well, and I ended up getting it free (boring story really), so I'm okay with multi-functional devices so long as every function works REALLY well.

We all know that the best thing the Kindle does is read books. If they could make it read books and surf the web just as well as it reads books? Maybe I'd be interested. As it stands, I have no need. (besides my phone can get online anyway *Dodges thrown objects*)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't need my Kindle to vacuum, I have the romba for that. But I would like folders.


----------



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

After begging for a year for the kindle there is no way in hell that the hubby will think that another $349 investment is a good idea. As we're both in automotive, it's hard to justify any extra spending right now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Damit I had something really funny to say but by the time I read everything I forgot what it was.

I hate when that happens.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Damit I had something really funny to say but by the time I read everything I forgot what it was.
> 
> I hate when that happens.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Damit I had something really funny to say but by the time I read everything I forgot what it was.
> 
> I hate when that happens.


You know what they say, loss of memory is one of the three signs of getting older,
I can't remember the other two.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

madrye said:


> After begging for a year for the kindle there is no way in hell that the hubby will think that another $349 investment is a good idea. As we're both in automotive, it's hard to justify any extra spending right now.


Do you really think a K2 would be so great and so much better than K1 that you really had to have it? I like mine too much to just toss it away for a brighter shinier one.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

While there are some additional features I would like to have in the Kindle, the technology is not quite there yet. That gives me no reason to get the Kindle 2. Plus, I really love the Kindle as it is now.


----------

